# Tempmas 2011 - Week 4!



## Costello (Dec 21, 2011)

*Tempmas Week 4*Congratulations to all who entered the _Week 3_ contest, you guys did a fantastic job and we are having a hard time voting for the top 3 entries. We apologize: the results will be announced in a couple of days, so stay tuned - especially if you entered.​


But let's go for another round of fun: Tempmas Week 4! What we're asking you this week is to *design a Christmas/Tempmas themed card *(by card, we mean a simple JPG/PNG non-animated image). The winner, on top of getting the first prize from the list below, will have their entry shown on our homepage for the annual Christmas greeting thread. Check the rules for this week:​
The card must contain the words "Tempmas 2011" with your username somewhere
The image you submit must be a non-animated JPG/PNG image. Post it in this very thread.
Keep the source project file (PSD, PSP, etc.) as we may ask you to send it if you win.
Your entry must be submitted as a reply to this thread, submit your entry between now and the 24th of December, 23:59 GMT.
*This week's prizes**FIRST PRIZE: *​1x Nintendo 3DS Console+Zelda OOT 3D Bundle / OR / 1x Nintendo 3DS Console+Mario 3D Land Bundle​




*Second prize: *Ultimate Bundle on our merchandise store​*Third Prize:* Official GBAtemp t-shirt + mousepad​*Our sponsor*Our awesome partner Etcome has kindly accepted to sponsor our competition and supplied us with awesome prizes. Make sure to get your gaming accessories from them next time you consider purchasing stuff online!


----------



## Valwin (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## wasim (Dec 21, 2011)

Atleast something more fun ! 


What resolution should it be ?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 21, 2011)

Any max size? I've got an idea but its probably too large.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 21, 2011)

can it be handmade or do i have to use a pc to make it ?


----------



## FlashX007 (Dec 21, 2011)

I am totally entering this. I couldn't enter the last one because I could only make cookies and seeing with what I had to compete I didn't want to get my hopes up. However for this I will gladly try a greeting card.

Before I start what should it be like?

Can I make it the same size as my signature and its resolution? Need more specifics.


My birthday is on the 24th so I HAVE to win this. Its my only chance to get a 3DS because I am so broke. Still won't get my hopes up people will definitely enter better cards as they are probably going to be more experienced with graphics and etc...


----------



## Costello (Dec 21, 2011)

it can be handmade as long as you are able to show us  
there's no size limit, if there was, it would be in the top post


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 21, 2011)

Great another difficult one  I'm not much of an artist but I'll contribute with an entry. Surprise surprise, Week 4 ends in 3 days. Does that mean Week 5 is coming too??


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 21, 2011)

Hum... I wasn't able to participate in the last event due to some problems that arrised, but I'll try participating in this one, although my graphic skills suck... Oh well, time to try out my new tablet with maga studio ex.. Also, is the manga studio page file also accepted? Since it's the program I'm using for drawing.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 21, 2011)

THIS IS MY CHANCE


----------



## Costello (Dec 21, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:


> Great another difficult one  I'm not much of an artist but I'll contribute with an entry. Surprise surprise, Week 4 ends in 3 days. Does that mean Week 5 is coming too??


yes, there will be a week 5. And it wont be just for artists.


----------



## naruses (Dec 21, 2011)

Can I have a friend who will register now participate?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm wondering - if you win - may you choose the 3DS system's region? Anyway, I will participate as well.


----------



## FlashX007 (Dec 21, 2011)

I am no graphic artist so this is what I came up with. Least I am happy I took graphics class in school once.


----------



## zombymario (Dec 21, 2011)

Sounds difficult, good luck to everyone who is trying to win


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 21, 2011)

JPdensetsu said:


> I'm wondering - if you win - may you choose the 3DS system's region?


Yes


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well my graphic design skills suck but it couldn't hurt to try. I'll be entering this.


----------



## FlashX007 (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't want to rush but I want to be the first to enter and present what I got. However I have no ideas that could compete with the one I made so I am sticking with it. If anybody else uploads something better which they will most likely....

Here it is anyway good luck to everybody. I truly do want to win ever so badly though.


My entry is in the 4th page seeing as how I changed it too much I didn't want to mix up my entry. I am sticking with the last changes I made.


----------



## Walker D (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome! 

I'll certainly try something


----------



## alidsl (Dec 21, 2011)

I'll enter but I'll probably get owned


----------



## FlashX007 (Dec 21, 2011)

Walker D said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I'll certainly try something


Thanks!  glad people like it at least.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 21, 2011)

Does anyone still have the high resolution GBAtemp mascot logo?
If you have it PM me please.


----------



## Akotan (Dec 21, 2011)

Can I submit more than one entry?


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 21, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/51083-gbatemp-mascots-all/


----------



## FlashX007 (Dec 21, 2011)

Akotan said:


> Can I submit more than one entry?



I was wondering this too. If yes then I will go ahead and try my other ideas. However I have more faith in the one I submitted. Its growing on me.  I am just a bit too excited and etc. I am following this like a maniac. I am going to sign out and have a break. 

Good luck again to everybody.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2011)

Actually, I'll try! 


But, can it be just a cover, or the whole card?


----------



## Shorkio (Dec 21, 2011)

So drawing/design theme? I'm in!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 21, 2011)

Do you have to use the GBAtemp logo/mascot? And I don't suppose we _have_ to use gaming characters in the card, we can just use snowman and snow in it.


----------



## FlashX007 (Dec 21, 2011)

Its a christmas themed card go for it. I added the mascot in mine just because.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 21, 2011)

I will try. It will be terrible. Maybe I won't try. These programs all frustrate me, since I never took the time to learn how to properly use them.


----------



## signz (Dec 21, 2011)

Ah, well. It's worth a try.


Spoiler


----------



## thaddius (Dec 21, 2011)

I have no idea what to draw.


----------



## FlashX007 (Dec 21, 2011)

I hope entries can be changed. It's bothering me a little so when I have the chance I'm moving the mascot to the middle and making it bigger. It's annoying in the corner.


----------



## Fluto (Dec 21, 2011)

how many entries can we post?


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's a little WIP.
Some criticism would be appreciated.


Spoiler


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Dec 22, 2011)

EDIT: Uh... never mind, made a new one...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 22, 2011)

Not very talented in art. I will wait for week 5. Good luck to everyone and Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Marv (Dec 22, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## Eity (Dec 22, 2011)

Here is my entry:


Spoiler


----------



## RandomOddness (Dec 22, 2011)

Quick and simple. 


Spoiler


----------



## fodderstein (Dec 22, 2011)

I really hope this get likes


Spoiler: entry


----------



## Forstride (Dec 22, 2011)

Welp...Here's my entry:



Spoiler


----------



## Fluto (Dec 22, 2011)

my entry


Spoiler



Front
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Back


----------



## Veiva (Dec 22, 2011)

Spoiler











Hope it's acceptable even if I'm a one post wonder who just registered...


----------



## Janthran (Dec 22, 2011)

What's "Ultimate Bundle"?


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 22, 2011)

Janthran said:


> What's "Ultimate Bundle"?


http://merch.gbatemp.net/products/Ultimate-Bundle.html


----------



## someonewhodied (Dec 22, 2011)

I just went for something simple. Besides the snowflake and GBATemp mascot, i did everything either by hand or with gimp/photoshop renders.


Spoiler: Image


----------



## Janthran (Dec 22, 2011)

Joe88 said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > What's "Ultimate Bundle"?
> ...


No way I could win the 3DS, and since that's all that prize is..


----------



## wchill (Dec 22, 2011)

Just has to be something I suck at, huh?

Well, I can always try pixel art/something on my graphing calculator... Heh, make the whole card out of a bunch of equations


----------



## ficarra1002 (Dec 22, 2011)

Are we allowed to submit more than once/change submissions? I have something, but I'm not sure I want to submit it yet. If I am allowed to resubmit, I'll go ahead and upload.


----------



## Matthew (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, here's an idea. I plan to make some different ideas as well 



Spoiler


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 22, 2011)

Just a quick FYI guys.

Stealing a random Christmas image from google images, writing Merry Tempmas 2011 and a username with MS paint or photoshop onto it and then submitting it as an entry in this competition is not a winning formula. Entries like that have ZERO chance of winning anything. We have a 3DS up for grabs you know, so put some effort in.

Mkay?


----------



## ficarra1002 (Dec 22, 2011)

p1ngpong said:


> Just a quick FYI guys.
> 
> Stealing a random Christmas image from google images, writing Merry Tempmas 2011 and a username with MS paint or photoshop onto it and then submitting it as an entry in this competition is not a winning formula. Entries like that have ZERO chance of winning anything. We have a 3DS up for grabs you know, so put some effort in.
> 
> Mkay?


Would that apply to, say, a picture of an ornament taken from google images, with a reflection of a tree from google images, etc? I mean, I have quite a few ideas, but can't do it from scratch (Well, I guess I could go take a picture of an ornament, a tree, etc, but I'm lazy.)
And is it a bad idea, because it will look like shit, or because it's copyright.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 22, 2011)

p1ngpong said:


> Stealing a random Christmas image from google images, writing Merry Tempmas 2011 and a username with MS paint or photoshop onto it


Would mine be considered that?


----------



## Akotan (Dec 22, 2011)

Inspire yourself:


----------



## Matthew (Dec 22, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > Stealing a random Christmas image from google images, writing Merry Tempmas 2011 and a username with MS paint or photoshop onto it
> ...



Well, you text has a gradient which is as far as I'm aware impossible to do on paint. :/

Heres another one I just made which apart from the GBATemp logo and the barely visible photoshop default patterns uses no images, let alone images from google image 



Spoiler


----------



## FlashX007 (Dec 22, 2011)

I am deciding not to participate in this contest. I wish everybody the best of luck though. Have fun!


----------



## Valwin (Dec 22, 2011)

lol i idont think people should  be alowed more that one entry


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 22, 2011)

Can I use a picture made by someone else as a background?
I'm making the rest of the card from the scratch, I just want a background with a fireplace.


----------



## RandomOddness (Dec 22, 2011)

Thought I'd add a few things and make the picture abit smaller this time. 


Spoiler


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm entering this! I've already started (yesterday) and will post my entry up when it's finished.


----------



## dice (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm not directly in charge of how the competitions are run but I can only assume that one final entry can be submitted.

There's also the question of whether submissions can be updated/replaced. Again until someone can give a proper response I suggest not posting anything unless you're happy with it being your final submission - I would personally allow people to modify their submissions but I'm not the one with the final say.

Whilst it is understandable that some wish to grab images from the net I'd personally be looking out for originality and having the impression that a lot of effort had been put into the whole image would be an advantage. I'm less likely to vote for someone who grabbed an image and added  a bit of text to it, ALTHOUGH this is just one factor. If the card looks fantastic and relates to gbatemp it may get a vote. Keep in mind that these are my thoughts and that the other judges may not agree.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 22, 2011)

Nobody else waste your time entering, for I have already won! 



Spoiler


----------



## Valwin (Dec 22, 2011)

p1ngpong said:


> Nobody else waste your time entering, for I have already won! [/spoiler]



In the History of the world there never have been such an artist  witch such a grand view of art

is like art is so natural  to you that is like blood that runs in your veins

you sir are truly and artist ;.; i salute you please Costello end the competition and award P1npong the prize

;O;


----------



## Lily (Dec 22, 2011)

people can make as many attempts as they want
 but only 1 of their entry can potentially win


----------



## coolness (Dec 22, 2011)

too bad my grapic skills sucks -_-
why no Thempmas that you must defeat people online 
cause i will kill you all on BF3 and MW2 xD (hate mw3)


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 22, 2011)

*SOMEBODY POST A HQ NEW GBATEMP MASCOT FACE*


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 22, 2011)

rockstar99 said:


> *SOMEBODY POST A HQ NEW GBATEMP MASCOT FACE*



Just take a bit of time to look:
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/w/images/b/b3/Tempyv3black.svg


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay, made a new one. The Lucky Star didn't seem to have any Christmas spirit in it. There are many great entries, not sure if mine is any goods, but, just doing this for fun (and to polish my Photoshop skills a bit more).



Spoiler


----------



## prowler (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm not good at drawing... or anything art related really. Here's my entry anyway:


Spoiler











Peach and Dasiy are custom sprites, I think. Credit here: http://tsgk.captainn.net/?p=sheetinfo&t=1994


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 22, 2011)

Well I just converted the TempyV3black.svg to png.
Here it is if anyone wants it.


Spoiler


----------



## mucus (Dec 22, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice entry mucus 

@p1ngy:- Omg you truly are an artist, I bow to thee  .


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 22, 2011)

Gabbynaruto said:


> Okay, made a new one. The Lucky Star didn't seem to have any Christmas spirit in it. There are many great entries, not sure if mine is any goods, but, just doing this for fun (and to polish my Photoshop skills a bit more).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




I've seen that PS Tutorial before and after a quick google search I found it again.Nice entry though.

I am not sure what to add to mine because its a bit plain and not really christmasy.
It looks good though so I guess I'll just enter with this card.


Spoiler


----------



## RandomOddness (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmm I think this will be my last try 


Spoiler


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 22, 2011)

After hours of drawing, straightening edges and giving last touches, here's my entry.



Spoiler











P.S - Snowtemp Man holds the name lol.


----------



## Devin (Dec 22, 2011)

Spoiler











;D


----------



## evil goober (Dec 22, 2011)

I tried to make a card with gbatemp user names maybe someone will like it, also it may be to big.


Spoiler


----------



## Eerpow (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm I allowed to enter?
Not expecting to win first prize lol but I have to do some pictures in photoshop for school, so I might as well do a Tempmas related one.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 22, 2011)

Eerpow said:


> I'm I allowed to enter?
> Not expecting to win first prize lol but I have to do some pictures in photoshop for school, so I might as well do a Tempmas related one.



Of course you are.


----------



## FlashX007 (Dec 22, 2011)

I was dishonest about my original entry and seeing as how everybody uploaded a digital entry. I want to be different. I worked really hard on this and it is hand drawn by me. 

It is definitely does not compete with 1st place possibilities but I wanted to do something different than everybody else. Also I want to apologize for my original entry. It was dishonest of me and wrong of me. 



Spoiler


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 22, 2011)

ugh, another design one ... well, see you next year then


----------



## Feels Good Man (Dec 22, 2011)

I haven't been on in forever and see this. Time to try and win 

Have to reinstall Adobe stuff though...


----------



## Akotan (Dec 22, 2011)

Better get my entry posted just in case.
BTW, FlashX007's entry uses a very similar idea I used on mine. Nice coincidence.



Spoiler


----------



## D-Trogh (Dec 22, 2011)

Haven't drawn in years, but had an idea, so I tried something anyway..
This is not finished, this won't be finished either.
I just wanted to show it anyway. Yes, Pikachu is on drugs XD Pencil was to thick.


Spoiler











Edit: I wish I had Photoshop and Illustrator installed on this machine so I could try to make something good looking instead.


----------



## thaddius (Dec 22, 2011)

Didn't turn out the way I wanted, but ah well.


Spoiler


----------



## bjorno (Dec 22, 2011)

thaddius said:


> Didn't turn out the way I wanted, but ah well.



Lol. Pretty funny lawl. Did you draw it or photoshop?


----------



## thaddius (Dec 22, 2011)

bjorno said:


> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't turn out the way I wanted, but ah well.
> ...


Thanks.
I drew the original on paper, outlined in sharpie. Then I scanned it in, fixed it up and added some colour.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2011)

*Whoo, finally. Took quite a long time, so here it is: My Entry to the Tempmas Week 4*
Tempy's Gingerbread House.
The picture in the background is in fact an original creation between my friends irl. The pic is taken by joe and his canon eos series dslr.
If you want, I can Privately Message you original images of the gingerbread villa as a whole, instead of just the one in the picture underneath this.

*Pics VVV*


Spoiler



If you are a mod/admin, you can see the whole set of pics in the link below:
http://gbatemp.net/g...-villa-gallery/

If you're a regular guy or girl, you can see the actual cakey pic used in the photo here.
http://gbatemp.net/u...6_682_37360.jpg

I was pretty sad that we didn't finish the villa in time for Week 3, but hey, there's life, and also, I didn't make most of the villa, just the snowman and the
father christmas . Not good to cheat  And then, it wasn't GBAtemp related anyway xD



So here's my card- enjoy! 
*Card VVV*
It's in a genuine A5-sized picture, too.


Spoiler


----------



## Satangel (Dec 22, 2011)

Akotan said:


> Better get my entry posted just in case.
> BTW, FlashX007's entry uses a very similar idea I used on mine. Nice coincidence.
> 
> 
> ...


FFS how can I beat this?


----------



## phantastic91 (Dec 22, 2011)

thaddius said:


> Didn't turn out the way I wanted, but ah well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



hahahahah! good one! XDDDDDD


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 22, 2011)

WIP.


Spoiler










I have like no chance of winning next to Marv and Akotan, but whatever, I'm enjoying drawing this.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 23, 2011)

thaddius said:


> Didn't turn out the way I wanted, but ah well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


haha close the contest... this guy already won!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2011)

Here's my Entry.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hahaha already have a 3DS!  I also suck at designing too


----------



## Fluto (Dec 23, 2011)

Okay heres my second entry, I like this one much better.
I spend a couple of hours just for the pixel art  



Spoiler








Its in a PSD format so I can show you that I didn't copy and paste


hope I win 
I might make another...


----------



## dansky (Dec 23, 2011)

time for my entry, Merry Tempmas everyone!



Spoiler


----------



## wasim (Dec 23, 2011)

My first entry !



Spoiler











Hope i win, i really want the 3DS and this might be my only chance to get one.


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 23, 2011)

thaddius said:


> Didn't turn out the way I wanted, but ah well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I was seriously concidering entering this contest untill i saw this. Not only is it a great drawing, it sums up the temp and made me laugh. Sir i salute you!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 23, 2011)

My first entry 



Spoiler


----------



## Marv (Dec 23, 2011)

Here we go again xD


----------



## bladerx (Dec 23, 2011)

I hope you like it.






Crossing fingers, it's been a rough year, I hope my fortune turns with this.


----------



## ficarra1002 (Dec 23, 2011)

Welp, the winners have already posted their winning content. So I guess I'll post my lame excuse of a card. I was gonna add more, but whatever.  


Spoiler


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 23, 2011)

I've just finished inking le drawing, there's so much stuff in it, you'd be very surprised 
tomorrow it gets coloured and submitted


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Dec 23, 2011)

Woops did something wrong... uploading pic....


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 23, 2011)

I tried 


Spoiler


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Dec 23, 2011)

Well then... Here it is... EDIT: WOOPS double post Srry!


Spoiler


----------



## Geren (Dec 23, 2011)

Doubt I can compete with some entries of here but anyways...
[sharedmedia=gallery:images:2703]

I hope I can make another one


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 23, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## thaddius (Dec 23, 2011)

Geren said:


> Doubt I can compete with some entries of here but anyways...
> 
> 
> I hope I can make another one


I really like the concept. Great idea!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2011)

thaddius said:


> Geren said:
> 
> 
> > Doubt I can compete with some entries of here but anyways...
> ...


Dude, you've won (At least that's what it looks like to me). I really loved your piece. *bows*


----------



## thaddius (Dec 23, 2011)

lol
I'm not one to count his chickens before they've hatched, but I do _hope_ I win. 
I'm glad everyone likes my work.


----------



## eggsample (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Tempmas 2011


Spoiler


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 23, 2011)

*Checks date until contest finishes*
I haven't started yet! D=
*Goes to start on something*


----------



## Harumy (Dec 23, 2011)

Well it took me a few hours but i hope you like it 
Merry Tempmas!!!



Spoiler


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 23, 2011)

I think I've nearly finished mine. Might post up in a bit. Although a lot of really good entries have appeared since last time I checked so I don't know if I stand a chance anymore.


----------



## eggsample (Dec 24, 2011)

yeah, once again merry tempmas... 


Spoiler


----------



## Fluto (Dec 24, 2011)

Im making one more... I hope i make it in time


----------



## AceWarhead (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a question, whats a source project file?


----------



## Gian (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey everyone! I haven't posted in a while, just been lurking here and there when I have time. I went online a couple days ago and saw the contest though ... I just had to join! After a couple days of designing, here's what I came up with  (Warning: long post)









I decided to make an actual card that you can print out and use! There's a 'to:' and 'with love:' area you can fill out and give to someone. PLUS I made a 'do it yourself' GBATemp mascot that you can cut out and use as a christmas tree ornament, desk buddy, toy, etc.
(Just in case it's hard to see, my name is on the bottom right area of the cut-out)

Full size image here:


Spoiler











Pictures of us printing/cutting/using the card here! (12 images)


Spoiler


































































Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 24, 2011)

thats pretty neat


----------



## Fluto (Dec 24, 2011)

Okay my final Entry


Spoiler



Took about 3 hours to make '-.-
I Have the minecraft save, and the psd







I personally like my second entry but whatever


----------



## RandomOddness (Dec 24, 2011)

So many .PSD's.  Don't think I can top my first entry but this one has a bit of everything I've tried of so far. 


Spoiler


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 24, 2011)

Badabam, my finished entry. Hope you like it.


----------



## imshortandrad (Dec 24, 2011)

Attempted a watercolor, haha. d:



Spoiler


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 24, 2011)

Gian said:


> Hey everyone! I haven't posted in a while, just been lurking here and there when I have time. I went online a couple days ago and saw the contest though ... I just had to join! After a couple days of designing, here's what I came up with  (Warning: long post)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## thaddius (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## wasim (Dec 24, 2011)

Second entry




Spoiler


----------



## wasim (Dec 24, 2011)

AceWarhead said:


> I have a question, whats a source project file?


If you are using photoshop, you need to have the PSD file of your work.


----------



## RandomOddness (Dec 24, 2011)

¬.¬! Another 2, one with a slight variation using an earlier picture.



Spoiler


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 24, 2011)

Hmm, I'll give it a try. Here's my entry.



Spoiler


----------



## Coconut (Dec 24, 2011)

Spoiler






http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/merrytempmas.png/


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/merrytempmas.png/

Oh well.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Dec 24, 2011)

When I'm in a rush in making a piece of crap, I invent a masterpiece.
However, when I intend on making a masterpiece, this is what comes out:


Spoiler











That chance that I'll be picked for any of the top 3 is really slim. 
Ah well, better wait for the results.
Might submit another one later.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 24, 2011)

*My entry is below.*

*Tried to keep with the Tempmas tradition, following it throughout the years, from generation to generation, mascot to mascot. A representation of the progression of the wonderful community here, if you will:*

*SMALL VERSION:*



Spoiler











*FULL SIZED VERSION:*



Spoiler



*



*






*I tried to keep with the style that the original artists used when developing the initial art for each version of the mascot, with a little of my own spin on it. So... yap. Merry Tempmas, Merry Christmas, and good luck!*


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 24, 2011)

Spoiler











Who does decide which one of multiple entries will count?


----------



## Penguin (Dec 24, 2011)

Well, here's my entry; I'm just really satisfied to have participated, and I'm really happy with what came out.



Spoiler









The Front Cover Design





GBAtemp Tempmas 2011 - Christmas Card!



I couldn't place my username on the front cover... I'm really sorry; it would destroy the design!  Instead, I added it to the card, which doesn't truly showcase the design all that well in my opinion, but I'm glad to have given it my best shot 
Enjoy, and Merry Tempmas everyone!


----------



## qaz2918094 (Dec 24, 2011)

I've been a lurker for a long time but I've been visiting this site since I joined.
Anyway, here's my Tempmas 2011 Entry... I've been working on this one since the contest was announced.
Everything was drawn from scratch and made by me. Even the background.

Here's the front view of the card:


Spoiler











Here's the back view:


Spoiler











The above images are available in a much higher resolution (1800x1200, 300dpi).
I'd like to share this to everyone that's why I made the card readily available for print.
So, I have included a download link for the .PDF file below. This comes with instructions on how to print it, so need to worry. ^^

Here's the download link to the PDF: http://www.mediafire...kp0i9emt461cnvg
You need to have Adobe Acrobat or any other PDF readers installed on your computer to view it.

The actual card print size is 6"x4".
This card also includes a custom "Tempvelope", which you can print and cut out.
Preview of the whole PDF set can be seen below:


Spoiler

















I've also included sample pictures of the actual print below:


Spoiler
















MERRY TEMPMAS, EVERYONE!!!


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 24, 2011)

qaz2918094 said:


> Here's my Tempmas 2011 Entry... I've been working on this one since the contest was announced.
> Everything was drawn from scratch and made by me. Even the background.
> 
> Here's the front view of the card:
> ...


I think we have a winner.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 24, 2011)

I'll have to agree, brilliant card.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 24, 2011)

:|
...I'm not sure if I want to enter anymore D:
Welp Here's My Entry:
Step One: The Sketch


Spoiler










Step Two: Inking


Spoiler










Step Three: Coloured Final
[oldtn='500']http://gbatemp.net/uploads/gallery/album_699/gallery_143953_699_471056.jpg[/oldtn]
Not bad for a 15 year old who can't photoshop to save his life eh?


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 24, 2011)

Marry XMAS! Here's a tune I made, I hope you like it! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5145312/Elrinth%20-%20.o8%20Dreaming%20in%20Santa%20Land%208o..mp3


----------



## onnihs (Dec 24, 2011)

Here's my entry. I've drawn it from scratches using the european boxart of The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks as a model.
Hope you like it.



Spoiler


----------



## zeromac (Dec 24, 2011)

qaz2918094 said:


> I've been a lurker for a long time but I've been visiting this site since I joined.
> Anyway, here's my Tempmas 2011 Entry... I've been working on this one since the contest was announced.
> Everything was drawn from scratch and made by me. Even the background.
> 
> ...




I think we have a winner folks. This is amazing. You even went to the trouble of making a PDF with detailed instructions and even making an evelope..


----------



## bjorno (Dec 24, 2011)

*												   Please read the following below before clicking on the spoilers because you will not understand it at all if you do not read it. Thank you.*​
*Introduction
*I have really thought a long time about the thing that I was going to make. I didn't want to copy an image from google and type my name and Merry Tempmas 2011 into it, that would be very unoriginal. I wanted something that is different from others, something that is designed by me. After a long time of thinking I had finally an idea. I didn't want to show Tempmas 2011 into a picture, I wanted to show Tempmas 2011 in a picture which is inside another picture. I finally figured out what to make, a Tempmas TV which is inside a room. After a day, I found out that it wouldn't be special if it was just a regular TV so I thought "out of the box". I thought of some functions for the Tempmas TV which are more superior than the current TVs on the market and about the design of the TV. First I made a screen into it (LCD, LED) but that wouldn't be special! Again, I thought about it and in the end, the Tempmas TV does not have a LCD or LED screen. It is difficult to explain but it is like a beamer but in this case you don't see the lens of the TV at all, it is sharp and the screen is "in the air".


*The Tempmas TV*

After days of hard working, I am very happy about the result. Here is a list of functions of the Tempmas TV.

*3D button *- Are you tired of your Sony TV? You have to wear 3D glasses to watch 3D movies. What if I wear glasses because my eyes are bad? I have to wear double glasses or wear lenses just to watch 3D movies? Your 3D glasses over your normal glasses? The Tempmas TV has got a solution for you! Press the 3D button and enjoy watching your 3D movies without 3D glasses.	

*Voice button *- In the Tempmas TV, there is a voice recognition system. You know about it, just like your android or iphone. This function suits everyone. Tired of looking for your remote control? You lost it again? Just say TTV with a command (TTV stands for Tempmas TV) and it will automatically do the job. I recommend you though, for first time use to setup your voice (just press the voice button), you will have to speak from A to Z (alphabet) so the TTV will recognize your voice so the results will be very accurate.

*Special button *- I see a special button with the GBAtemp logo, what does it do? I don't know, I haven't tried it out yet.​*Enough talking! Time to reveal the Tempmas TV!*​Click the spoiler to reveal the Tempmas TV.​

Spoiler



[sharedmedia=gallery:images:2736]




Amazing isn't it? I love it. Let's turn it on! *Pressing the power on button*​

Spoiler



[sharedmedia=gallery:images:2737]




Woahh, a screen showed up. Let's test the voice function.

"TTV, channel, BBC News. "​

Spoiler



[sharedmedia=gallery:images:2738]


Lol, the news is talking about the Tempmas TV.

This is it, thanks for reading.

*Costello*: You failed! You failed to read the rules! *The card must contain the words "Tempmas 2011" with your username somewhere.*

Oh no! What now?!? Wait. There is one button which we haven't tried out yet. The special button with the GBAtemp logo! **press**



Spoiler



[sharedmedia=gallery:images:2739]




*Conclusion*

I am sorry if it was very long but It shows you how much time I have invested into this whole project. I just had to explain the whole thing. I hope you like it and thanks for reading!

*Merry Tempmas 2011!*​


----------



## phantastic91 (Dec 24, 2011)

here's mine. why are other people's submissions sooooooo good :[



Spoiler



I sketched and then painted everything with acrylic paint except the borders which is a collage of zelda related pictures from my nintendo magazines xD. It totally did not come out the way I planned because i was thinking of two different concepts at once =/ . Oh well, hope it's ok. After seeing the other submissions....maybe i shouldn't have tried =[









Spoiler



This is gives an idea of how big it is in real life. I attached two long papers together.





and this is my mess after everything is done haha


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 24, 2011)

Awww, i knew some great artists were gonna come along with designs like those...

Oh well, here's what I have produced, probably could have done more but I don't think I stand a chance any longer. Everything is made entirely by me (I had a tiny bit of help with the santa body but that's it). Hope you like it:


----------



## Valwin (Dec 24, 2011)

so yea here my entry i hope you guys like it  merry Tempmas and all that  it was alot of hard work to draw it and color it


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Dec 24, 2011)

Here's my suckish card 


Spoiler


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 24, 2011)

qaz2918094 said:


> I've been a lurker for a long time but I've been visiting this site since I joined.
> Anyway, here's my Tempmas 2011 Entry... I've been working on this one since the contest was announced.
> Everything was drawn from scratch and made by me. Even the background.
> 
> ...


So PRO man this sure looks like a winner for me.
You look like a professional card maker to me.
Even Costello likes it.So I would say advance congrats.
Also Merry Christmas to all the people who are well having Christmas now.


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 24, 2011)

qaz2918094 said:


> I've been a lurker for a long time but I've been visiting this site since I joined.
> Anyway, here's my Tempmas 2011 Entry... I've been working on this one since the contest was announced.
> Everything was drawn from scratch and made by me. Even the background.
> 
> ...


Ho-ly shiyet. Welp, I'm screwed.


----------



## omarroms (Dec 24, 2011)

After several days working on this in Illustrator, I'm finally done. I like how it came out. Good luck to everyone who enter and have a Merry Tempmas.


Spoiler


----------



## UnoAphex (Dec 24, 2011)

Meh, not a fan of this at all. Kinda sucks even.


----------



## sinbatsu (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!

Here's my entry, it's finally done! Hope you guys like it 
Happy holiday!


----------



## machomuu (Dec 24, 2011)

^Wow, wasn't expecting a Rhythm Heaven Fever reference.  Anyway, I like it.


----------



## Geren (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not one of the judges. There are quite a few really nice entries!


----------



## Marv (Dec 24, 2011)

Whoa, so much great entries


----------



## ct_bolt (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah so many awesome entries!!!
*Good luck everyone & Happy Holidays! *

*@Costello & GBATemp Staff:* Your amazing! Love this every year (even though I haven't ever won)...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2011)

qaz2918094 said:


> I've been a lurker for a long time but I've been visiting this site since I joined.
> Anyway, here's my Tempmas 2011 Entry... I've been working on this one since the contest was announced.
> Everything was drawn from scratch and made by me. Even the background.
> 
> ...


Have the 3DS ALREADY!


----------



## bjorno (Dec 24, 2011)

Almost time up


----------



## Toa235 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'll be posting mine in a few minutes, just to show it, qaz2918094 is the winner already 
EDIT : 





[/img]


----------



## Immortal_no1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Here's my entry,

put a lot of thought into it, but it would appear that there are lots of other good entries, i'll keep my fingers crossed.





Higher resolution version available here:http://dl.dropbox.com/u/37744708/GBATempmasscomp4.jpg


----------



## Satangel (Dec 24, 2011)

Here's mine, just in time! (hopefully, I'm not that good with timezones )






Btw, also hosted on GBAtemp!


----------



## Harumy (Dec 24, 2011)

qaz2918094 said:


> I've been a lurker for a long time but I've been visiting this site since I joined.
> Anyway, here's my Tempmas 2011 Entry... I've been working on this one since the contest was announced.
> Everything was drawn from scratch and made by me. Even the background.
> 
> ...



you will have a awesome job as a designer or something like that.. and you'll have money to buy like 1000 3DS... you're mean you know... you're so so mean TwT
i fell like poop!


----------



## Countbisquit (Dec 24, 2011)

Seeing some of the other entries, I don't think I stand much of a chance here. Ah well, making them was fun and stuff, merry christmas to all etc.

Entry 1



Spoiler













Entry 2



Spoiler


----------



## qaz2918094 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the comments guys. I really appreciate it. 
I find some of the several entries very impressive too.



Harumy said:


> you will have a awesome job as a designer or something like that.. and you'll have money to buy like 1000 3DS... you're mean you know... you're so so mean TwT
> i fell like poop!


How I wish I could afford things like this... but I can't, that's why I take opportunities on contests like this. >___>


----------



## Gian (Dec 24, 2011)

Coming from a fellow pinoy ,

I would just like to say good job Qaz! You've definitely made this competition exciting .. and more competitive haha
Good luck to everyone again! Merry Tempmas eve


----------



## StellarKei (Dec 24, 2011)

Here's my entry. It was going to be more extravagant, but I ran out of time. ^^;







Psd file: http://www.mediafire.com/?dkubbjffd9689sa


----------



## Valwin (Dec 24, 2011)

or



Spoiler













nonte i made on rush sorry if does not look so good


----------



## ct_bolt (Dec 25, 2011)

Well not my real card (unless I win anything) but here is a *cookie I just made*:


----------



## aliak11 (Dec 25, 2011)

I hope I win!


Spoiler


----------



## thaddius (Dec 25, 2011)

tigris said:


> qaz2918094 said:
> 
> 
> > MERRY TEMPMAS, EVERYONE!!!
> ...


And here I thought I was the shoe-in.


----------



## wchill (Dec 25, 2011)

qaz2918094 said:


> Thanks a lot for the comments guys. I really appreciate it.
> I find some of the several entries very impressive too.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fluto (Dec 25, 2011)

wchill said:


> qaz2918094 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot for the comments guys. I really appreciate it.
> ...


----------



## Eerpow (Dec 25, 2011)

So many great entries, I was going to participate for fun's sake but since it was so close to Christmas day, I didn't have enough time. Oh well.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Dec 25, 2011)

qaz2918094 said:


> I've been a lurker for a long time but I've been visiting this site since I joined.
> Anyway, here's my Tempmas 2011 Entry... I've been working on this one since the contest was announced.
> Everything was drawn from scratch and made by me. Even the background.
> 
> ...


Definite winner


----------



## thaddius (Dec 27, 2011)

When are we gonna see the results?


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 27, 2011)

thaddius said:


> When are we gonna see the results?


Soon(tm)


----------

